# went to shirley fabrications website and saw something that concerned me,maybe no one else.



## puglover1 (Mar 18, 2015)

It said in their website that they build their cooker smokers,out of decommissioned propane tanks as one way.I know that there are several ways they do it to keep costs down >Does anyone have a concern about this?Is the quality less then one that is not formally a propane tank.
                         All input will be read and considered .Thanks  .


----------



## themule69 (Mar 19, 2015)

It is a great way to save money with no bad effects. What else do you need to know?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## joe black (Mar 20, 2015)

The pressure test on the propane tank is probably higher than structural pipe.  Also, as far as any residual propane is concerned, every one of their smokers is sand blasted before painting.  I would have no problems with a Shirley cooker.


----------



## hookedonq (Mar 20, 2015)

Give paul Shirley a call im sure he would be glad to answer any of your question or concerns.  


As far as im concerned there is absolutely nothing wrong with using a propane tank to save some money. Lots of folks have done it.


----------



## bruno994 (Mar 20, 2015)

Have heard nothing but good things about their cookers.  I would venture to say that most tank smokers are built out of decommissioned or no longer usable propane tanks.  Mine was an out of service air tank.


----------



## soonerfan (Mar 26, 2017)

They only use those if you request it.


----------



## notorious q u e (May 10, 2017)

Nothing to worry about.  Even if it's a propane tank and even if sand blasting missed some spots, I did an obsessive 12-hour seasoning fire that burned off any impurities that might've made it through.

I've got a science background and propane is one of the hydrocarbons that is much less scary than many additives that we ingest every day (sweeteners, preservatives, fillers).  I feel totally confident feeding my kids off my Shirley cooker.


----------

